# 4/13 got into the steel



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

me and kruggy hit up the river. he ended up with 7 steelies and I got 4! the steel hit single glo eggs in peach/orange dot, and chartruse. also orange and pink and white meths worked too


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

more pix


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice nice! me and my buddy got into them today too over on the rock! Orange and white meth is what we were using, water was pretty damn clear and low. By the way, how do you post pictures on a thread? I have a picture of a steelhead we caught today with a round spot of meat showing that I think is from a lamprey eel, I just wanted to see what everyone else had to say about it. Thanks!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks man! you can use the manage attachments under this box you type in when you post a thread or reply or make a photobucket account and use that. if you look hard on the 2nd pick you can see a lamprey wound on one of these fish. its kinda covered by the bottom fin tho.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice fish!
Only a month or two left to catch em. Get at them while you can!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya soon they will be gone. I still fish the rivers all year tho. I will just move on to smallies.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those are some clean, very fresh looking fish for this time of year! Most years by now, they look like they've been in a bar fight! It's this extended winter/late spring weather I'd say.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I know what ya mean! I seen a few that looked like they got elbow dropped by Macho Man Randy Savage. OOOHHHH YEAHHHHHH!!! lol. that bottom silver female was in one of the deeper holes of the river. it was so clear tho that even tho it was 4-5ft ft deep I caught lil glimpes of silver moving about which made me come to the conclusion lots of guys never seem to realize. that in deeper waters the spawning is also occuring. people will brag all day that they caught a steelhead in deep waters and not on the redds. but actually they could be fishing on redds they don't even see. think about it. the only reason these fish are here in the 1st place is because they have come to spawn. I don't think they care if its 1 foot deep or 5 foot of water as long as they have a gravel bottom where they can dig. I fish both deep spots and shallows and am not afraid to admit that.. but if fishing shallow I do not target the female and male spawning. I will target the males around it trying to get in the so called "action". I am not good at math but I know that fishing both deep+shallow areas=more fish caught so I will keep doing what I do. just pointing out the fact that if you don't see um spawning it does not mean they are not actually spawning.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I know what ya mean! I seen a few that looked like they got elbow dropped by Macho Man Randy Savage. OOOHHHH YEAHHHHHH!!! lol. that bottom silver female was in one of the deeper holes of the river. it was so clear tho that even tho it was 4-5ft ft deep I caught lil glimpes of silver moving about which made me come to the conclusion lots of guys never seem to realize. that in deeper waters the spawning is also occuring. people will brag all day that they caught a steelhead in deep waters and not on the redds. but actually they could be fishing on redds they don't even see. think about it. the only reason these fish are here in the 1st place is because they have come to spawn. I don't think they care if its 1 foot deep or 5 foot of water as long as they have a gravel bottom where they can dig. I fish both deep spots and shallows and am not afraid to admit that.. but if fishing shallow I do not target the female and male spawning. I will target the males around it trying to get in the so called "action". I am not good at math but I know that fishing both deep+shallow areas=more fish caught so I will keep doing what I do. just pointing out the fact that if you don't see um spawning it does not mean they are not actually spawning.


You forgot one little very important factor that the fish look for when finding spawning areas! And if these 5' deep holes with gravel bottoms, which most deeper holes don't have, lack this other factor then they won't use it for spawning. They may exhibit spawning behavior but probably are not actually spawning. Im not an expert but I did stay at a Holiday Inn express last night:Banane21:


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have lived on the Rocky River for 18 years since i was 7 and I have yet to catch a steelhead. but I am also trying on a spinning rod which makes it more difficult any help would be appreciated. also have only tried a handful of times. got the flourocarbon line with a clear bobber and very subtle setup and still nothing. what am I doing wrong? and yes I know where the fish are


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

theguy said:


> I have lived on the Rocky River for 18 years since i was 7 and I have yet to catch a steelhead. but I am also trying on a spinning rod which makes it more difficult any help would be appreciated. also have only tried a handful of times. got the flourocarbon line with a clear bobber and very subtle setup and still nothing. what am I doing wrong? and yes I know where the fish are


spinning rods for steelhead are actually easier. try adjusting your depth.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

how high should i have my bobber? and i went down yesterday(almost died by the way, water rose quickly, must have been raining alot more south westish) i had my spawn sac on a bobber where these fly-fisherman were catching about 8 that i saw. and i didnt get a thing. very discouraging


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, the fly fisherman are catching them in the fast runs, tailouts, heads and can fish a lot shallower than spin fisherman. If you find deep holes on the head and tails, set your bait so it is just above the bottom and try and get the stagers or spawned out ones. I actually have had luck throwing some of the fly patterns under my float on a spinning rod, not much, but some!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

theguy, fly fishing is the funnest thing I have ever done in my life. I tried spin fishing with spinners 2 times for steelies and seen fly guys hooking into like nothing all around me so I went home that day and got me a 8wt fly rod/reel combo. once I went fly I never used a spin rod again. its way funner than spin fishing. if ya wanna try it let me know. you don't need to spend a fortune to get into steel on a fly. I will tell ay what works and what to get. just pm me. now that i am into being a fly guy i got a 3wt bitch creek for gills, a 5wt temple fork outfitters for bass and a 7wt custom and 8wt cabelas for steelies. also tie my own flies and catch fish on um all the time! I love fly fishing and fly tying. it gets you way more involved in the sport of fishing in my opinion. theres actually more skill involved also. instead of the fish seeing and smelling your bait you actually have to trick your fish into eating something just by the sight and action of it. instead of being a live bait or eggs you use feathers or yarn or other materials tied on a hook shank to create the bug, egg, minnow or whatever else you are trying to imitate.. theres no live bait used at all. you got to try it sometime! I would reccomend it to anyone.


----------



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

Fishaholic, I went up by your neck of the woods last year and had no luck, can you give me some tips on how to actually find the fish, I have great luck fishing for trout in other rivers but have never had luck with steelhead.


----------

